# switch to #1 diesel = CEL



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The ctd doesn’t run well on #1, but it shouldn’t cause a CEL.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

never

have run winter fuel all winter, every winter


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What CEL was it?


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> What CEL was it?


It has happened with sufficient predictability that I did not have the code read. Next time, I will as it seems relatively unique to this car or fuel.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

The CEL came back. I read the codes and there were 5 (!) of them.

The error/failure codes were:
Engine Control Module
Electronic Brake Module
Power Steering Control Module
Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Module
Multi Axis Accelerator Sensor Module

So, I wonder if the cold is showing weakness in my battery and resulting in the CELs?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Definitely not from the fuel. Very possibly the battery or a poor connection to it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I don’t understand what those codes are. If they are U codes it is definitely a power or cut wire issue. If your battery old just replacing it may be worth it.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

As an update, I cleared the codes with my Autel OBD tool and have continued to run #1 fuel. The codes and CEL have not returned and I've probably put another 1K miles on it. I dunno what the issue is and I don't run the car in the ice and snow (_really _poorly plowed roads and I already own a winter-tired Outback). So, until next spring...happy motoring!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ground Battery Cable/Connection would be my guess with those codes.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Update. No more codes. Didn't change anything. Dunno what to make of it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pavulon said:


> Update. No more codes. Didn't change anything. Dunno what to make of it.


Cold weather is mean to batteries maybe.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Ground Battery Cable/Connection would be my guess with those codes.


Sorry for the delay in returning with a report. Had the battery checked and it looked good. So, I took the battery ground cable out of the car and cleaned the ends. They did not appear oxidized much at all but I cleaned them up with some fine sand paper and re-installed. So far, so good. Thanks Gents!!


----------

